# Posting Pics In Photo Forum



## RMC-GoodStuff (May 29, 2006)

I posted some pics this morning of a planted tank and some altums but they have been removed. Is that a "No Post" zone? Didn't mean to break any rules. :?


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Your pictures have not been removed. They can not be seen until the judging is over.


----------



## RMC-GoodStuff (May 29, 2006)

Thanks CraftyFlaLady,

I wasn't aware I was entering a contest, kewl. I just stuck them there to share with the members.


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is where you can post pictures to share with the good folks here at FishForums. 

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/fish-aquarium-pictures.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We judges can see your pics just fine. Quite nice, by the way. The entrants who post pics are supposed to be able to see their own threads, though. Can you not see yours?


----------



## RMC-GoodStuff (May 29, 2006)

Thanks Crafty & Salt,

I couldn't see the posts last night but I can see them now.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Think it's time for me to get a new cam, i can't keep up with all the new members new pics! :lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You need a cam. I need a new hard drive. I dont have any space to load any more pictures on it, Or maybe I just need to burn all the pictures I have to disk then I need to document and list all the pictures so I know what disk they got stored on. Now its starting to sound to much like work.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Well u know them adult pics take up more space then u think


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmmm never thought of that, but it makes sense. The adults take up more space than fry in the fishtank so it only stands to reason that they would take up more space on a harddrive. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Mala said:


> Well u know them adult pics take up more space then u think


LOL :chair:


----------

